# Pics from our Halloween from 2009



## jedi (Aug 28, 2010)

Here's some pics from our haunt 2009. Its small but scary! I have several speakers throughout and 3 laptops playing different music & sounds depending on where you are. I also have a DVD player playing scary movies on a flat screen built into one of the tombstones I'll upload a video soon.

Jedi

Follow the link:

Halloween 2009 pictures


----------



## Glyphen2010 (Aug 30, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I sure like the path with the stones. The lighting is good too.
Thanks for posting.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Nice pics. Thanx for sharing!!!!!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Looks great, nice job on the lighting!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Very nice...good times!


----------

